# Slide-Out?



## dazee (Apr 27, 2007)

Ok, I realize this may be the goofiest question of all time, but here goes. With a fifth wheel, can you open the slides without being plugged into electric?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Yes as long as the batteries are charged as that is what is required to open the slide.


----------



## dazee (Apr 27, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Yes as long as the batteries are charged as that is what is required to open the slide.


Thanks so much, that's what I thought but wasn't sure.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

and if the TT battery is dead -- just plug the TT into your TV ... that will do it also...


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

Isn't there a way to manually open the slides in case all else fails?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

ftwildernessguy said:


> Isn't there a way to manually open the slides in case all else fails?


yes but there are several different models and they all have different ways to operate them. None of them are very easy to do.


----------

